# I am nesting something awful, lol



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I am still recovering from the Dentist and not too happy about not being able to bite down or eat anything solid. So I started to think, OMG, I get to see Daisy in about a week or two and she will be here in about 5 weeks. So I then got the urge to nest, lol, (yes for a fur baby!!) and prepared her very own room next to our master bed with it's own entrance to our bedroom. I am making puppy bone and paw print curtains and soft little pads for her indoor cherry puppy house that I still have to put together with her little puppy dresser and toy box. I also have to finish clearing out the rest of the items in the room because we have been using this room as a little storage area but this is what I have put together so far. She also has all the stuffies that my sweet husband won at all the carnivals that we go to every year.  She sure is going to be one spoiled little pooch! There has been items being delivered every day by the USPS and UPS guys, lol and there are still more coming. 

Any suggestions are more than welcome. Her room is a work in progress and I want to make sure that my little girl has everything she needs. 

Here is her exersice pen. I did not connect the extensions to it because I do not want her to feel over whelmed when she is in there at night. *I also need to put together her little alphabet mat that I am going to use as her floor but that has not arrived yet.* (LMAO for those who seemed to miss this part of the caption.  )









This her sleeping and snacking side of her pen with her little cuddle pal. I think it is so cool that it throws off heat and has a heart beat.









Her potty side, lol She has another 2 Wee Wee pad holders down stairs.









Her temporary dresser till momma receives and puts together her little puppy furniture









Her toy drawer. She has tons more coming, trust me, lol









Her health and beauty drawer. I am also still waiting for the other items to arrive (brush, comb and etc.)









Her little snack drawer. She has more snacks and a huge bag of Natural Balance in the pantry downstairs, lol. I am just keeping the extras here for now.









Her two little dresses. I want to buy more but I want to make sure that they fit her, so I shall wait till she is here before buying some more...sigh.









Her collar and leads









And my favorite item that I bought her. She is going to look too cute and I still have to get the info engraved on it for her. She is going to be a louie girl just like her momma!!!









Can you tell that she will my little princess!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a lucky little girl!!!!

Daisy is already spoiled and she's not even home yet!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 19 2008, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608024


> What a lucky little girl!!!!
> 
> Daisy is already spoiled and she's not even home yet! [/B]


LOL, so very true. My husband thinks I am going over board and he is probably right, but she is my little one and she deserves the best. Be prepared!!!! I need bows for my bow drawer, lol, TONS and TONS of bows, lol!!!! I may also need a good customer discount, lol.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, seems like you have everything and then some. :biggrin: 

Do you have a harness for her along with her collar? A harness is preferred for small dogs to guard the trachea.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Everything looks wonderful! Daisy is lucky to have such a wonderful mommy to be coming home to. I hope the time just flies.

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

WOW.........I love her little pen and all the darling things you have bought for her!!!! I know you can't wait to bring her home so she can enjoy all of the things that you have gotten for her!!!! She is so beautiful, can't wait to see pictures!!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is so sweet! :wub: It looks like you're all set! Daisy is going to be one spoiled little girl, indeed.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Can you adopt me? :HistericalSmiley: I would so love to be that spoiled.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww you are so cute! I had less than a week to throw stuff together for Perri, it's nice you have time to get everything settled for her. I am sure it will really help the transition. Everything looks great. (Just get rid of that BilJac.)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG and people on here think I've got it bad!  Welcome to the *VERY* spoiled maltese club! It's a wonderful club as it's where you buy everything and anything that involves spoiling your fluff. :hysteric:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 19 2008, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608027


> Okay, seems like you have everything and then some. :biggrin:
> 
> Do you have a harness for her along with her collar? A harness is preferred for small dogs to guard the trachea.[/B]


I do have a couple more harnesses on the way for her. The pink dress has a harness ring and there is a little pink harness on the bottem of the dresser towards the wee wee pads. It is not visible because it was laying flat. 

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 19 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608049


> Aww you are so cute! I had less than a week to throw stuff together for Perri, it's nice you have time to get everything settled for her. I am sure it will really help the transition. Everything looks great. (Just get rid of that BilJac.) [/B]


Is there something wrong with BilJac that I don't know about?  Now I am worried. I don't want to feed something to DAisy that is not healthy for her. 

Thank you ladies for the kind words and for not thinking that I am crazy, lol.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

We have the same ex-pen and set up for our little Abbie.

Stainless Steel bowls are fine, but I love the DogChewz NYC bowls. They are tiny and super cute!

In our house, Cloud Star Soft and Chewy Buddy Biscuits and Zuke's Mini Naturals are popular treats.

Little Miss Daisy is going to be very spoiled!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608047


> Can you adopt me? :HistericalSmiley: I would so love to be that spoiled.[/B]


Are you cuddly and furry?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 19 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608068


> We have the same ex-pen and set up for our little Abbie.
> 
> Stainless Steel bowls are fine, but I love the DogChewz NYC bowls. They are tiny and super cute!
> 
> ...


I love the Ex-pen because of being able to buy as many attachments and how secure it is when they are in place. 

Those bowls are too cute!!! I LOVE them. 

THank you for the treat suggestions. I am going to have to check them out.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda wants to know if she can come live at your house :supacool: 
Wow I love Daisy's room she is so darn cute, :wub2: I can't wait to see pictures of you and her together and to watch her grow.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes BilJac just isn't a good brand - I found the ingredients in those treats, the by products, corn syrup, propylene glycol, BHA are not good things. But not to worry, you'll find lots of good ideas for treats in the food section. 
*Ingredients:*
Chicken Liver, Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn, Glycerin, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Wheat Flour, Propylene Glycol, Phosphoric Acid, Calcium Propionate and Potassium Sorbate and BHA and Citric Acid (preservatives), Iron Oxide.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 19 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608072


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608047





> Can you adopt me? :HistericalSmiley: I would so love to be that spoiled.[/B]


Are you cuddly and furry?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can be very cuddly and I guess if I didn't shave for a year I would be furry. But definitely not as cute as little Miss Daisy.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 19 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608091


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 19 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608072





> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608047





> Can you adopt me? :HistericalSmiley: I would so love to be that spoiled.[/B]


Are you cuddly and furry?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can be very cuddly and I guess if I didn't shave for a year I would be furry. But definitely not as cute as little Miss Daisy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 19 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608091


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 19 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608072





> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608047





> Can you adopt me? :HistericalSmiley: I would so love to be that spoiled.[/B]


Are you cuddly and furry?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can be very cuddly and I guess if I didn't shave for a year I would be furry. But definitely not as cute as little Miss Daisy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a loving Mummy you will make  , my 6 are JEALOUS - they have to share . Sarah


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wellness makes puppy treats which are very good, and small.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wellness makes puppy treats which are very good, and small. Try this site: Only Natural Pet Store. They have many good treats to choose from.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 19 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608115


> Wellness makes puppy treats which are very good, and small. Try this site: Only Natural Pet Store. They have many good treats to choose from.[/B]


THank you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Awwww an expectant Mommy so cute I can't wait until she is home in her palace!!!! :tender:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:new_shocked: Wow, that is a lot of stuff for not even having a dog yet  She's is going to be such a little princess.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jul 19 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608189


> :new_shocked: Wow, that is a lot of stuff for not even having a dog yet  She's is going to be such a little princess.[/B]


LOL, I am the type that likes to be well prepared. Could you imagine if I was preggers, lol!! OMG, I can not.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 19 2008, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608191


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jul 19 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608189





> :new_shocked: Wow, that is a lot of stuff for not even having a dog yet  She's is going to be such a little princess.[/B]


LOL, I am the type that likes to be well prepared. Could you imagine if I was preggers, lol!! OMG, I can not.
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG, it would be 10x worse! Lol. I was the opposite...once I had gotten Pebbles I just couldn't stop (and still can't) buying her stuff. I seem to think she needs EVERYTHING


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

In my next life... I think I want to be YOUR MALTESE! 

Daisy is one lucky little girl. I can't wait to see pictures.



Leslie


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love love love Louis Vuitton so if you ever want to 'get rid' of any just let me know, I'd be happy to take it off your hands.LOL


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Everything looks great.

I cant wait for her arrival, and to see loads and loads of photos.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: oh boy, I can't wait. this will be too fun. She is so lucky :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a lucky little girl she is!!! I love all the things you have done.

I have a couple suggestions...

You may want to get some flooring to go underneath her puppy playpen. She will likely have "accidents" at first and it is so much easier to clean than carpet! What I used was something from Lowe's (or Home Depot) called "Tileboard". It looks like tile but it is just printed on a large heavy piece of board that is about 1/8" thick. You can measure the space you have and have them cut it to size for you. Here is a picture of mine... taken in my garage where it was stored before I gave it to someone, since mine aren't puppies anymore ...

[attachment=39341:tileboard.jpg]

And one more suggestion.... and not everyone will agree with me ... but on her first few nights with you, let her sleep close to you. Either put a soft crate in your bed or put a small crate on a table next to your bed where you can reach to put your hand in to soothe her. Or what I did with both Kallie and Catcher was sleep in the lounge chair that's in my bedroom and had them sleep on my chest where they would snuggle in to my neck. It was soooo sweet and bonding. They never cried at all. We did this for about 5 nights at most and then they each slept in their crate in my room for about 6 months and then moved up to the bed with me.

I just don't believe in letting them cry their first few nights. Can you imagine the trauma it is for them to leave their mother, siblings and the only home they've ever had. They are just babies and I think this is very traumatic for them. They have always slept snuggled up to another animal and now they may be all alone in a crate in another room. That is just too stressful, IMHO. 

Some people say let them cry all night, etc. But my opinion is that if you stress them like that it is bound to affect their immune system for the worst. It can't be good for them. And it doesn't teach them anything except that they are now in a very lonely situation and it is scary. 

OK... off my soapbox!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, now you've done it! Zoey and Tess aren't speaking to me and they want to come live with you. They weren't to happy with me anyway because they've never had a birthday party but this just pushed them over the edge. 

You are doing an amazing job (and then some) getting ready for that lucky little Daisy. I can't wait for you to get her and we get to see pictures of that baby in all her great stuff! She's such a beautiful girl and no doubt a true princess.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 20 2008, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608290


> Wow, what a lucky little girl she is!!! I love all the things you have done.
> 
> I have a couple suggestions...
> 
> ...





I totally agree with you about sleeping close. They NEED it, at least at first. I had Nikki in a crate eye level with out bed right next to me and she didn't fuss once. She still sleeps there and never fusses. And I used tile board too, and it worked out great. I still have a small piece I use under her potty pad.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank YOU, I feel so much better now. I am going to show my husband the wonderful way you had set this room up for your darling baby when she comes home to you.

BEAUTIFUL!
Melanie


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Isn't it fun spoiling them! Just a warning, it will only get worse once she's with you. I *love* the LV collar.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww...everything looks so so perfect!! your Daisy is adorable!! You are such a wonderful mommy, Daisy is so lucky!! 

Congratulations to you, I love everything you set up for Daisy, she and Mia can be LV sisters...LOL..i think you also bought her all the goodies LV makes for doggies...lol...


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 20 2008, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608290


> Wow, what a lucky little girl she is!!! I love all the things you have done.
> 
> I have a couple suggestions...
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I thought I saw carpet. You will certainly regret letting your baby on it until maybe 9-12 months old. It doesn't take many accidents to require a visit from the cleaner and with a light color there's no guarantee you'll get the stain(s) out, not to mention the odor. So I vote for a carpet cover. I'd use something easy to wipe (not another carpet). You can lay some old bath mats around is you want something soft here and there. 

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

O little miss Daisy, you are so lucky. But a pretty little fluffbutt like you deserves nothing less... hehe..  

btw. Could you give me a link to sites where you can buy that puppypen? I am planning a litter with my miss Baia at the and of this year (or the beginning of next depending on the moment of her coming in season). I am looking for a good pen and that one looks simply PERFECT! And here in the Netherlands they don't sell that one, I believe. But I am prepared to have it flown in if nessesary.. Only the best for our little ones..


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow!!!! Lucky little fluff. Everything is so cute!!!!!!
I don't see a HotDog bag for casual everyday travelling LOL! 

Have fun!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! :shocked: She is one lucky girl!! But we all know our babies deserves the best!! I can't wait to see the room when its finished with curtains and all!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I do have some flooring coming for the ex-pen that I mentioned on my first post. It is an alphabet mat. Pretty cool, they use it in day cares and it is easy to clean when little Daisy does have an accident. Thank you for the tile floor panel suggestions though. Thank you too regarding Daisy being near the bed the first few nights. I will be looking into some things that will accommodate the first few night bed times. 

Thank you for the sweet words. Daisy is going to have all that she needs and then some. I will make sure of that, lol. Yeah Godiva Goddess, I did get all that LV had to offer that would fit little Daisy. Needless to say my hubbie was not pleased and I did spend a few nights in the dig house for that bill, lol. He freaks out when ever I say I am going to King of Prussia Mall where there is a Louie store or sees the web page up and open on my computer. Hey he has his Golf obsession, it is only fair, lmao!! BTW, I love your name!!! I am a huge Godiva fan as well. Their truffles are to die for!!!

I am planning on adding a few hotdog bags to the collection that Daisy will have, lol. I just need to make up my mind on which patterns, lmao!!! They are all too wonderful!! :wub: :wub: :wub: If I buy them all, lol I will be back in the dog house, lmao!  You wouldn't want that now, would you? LMAO :biggrin:


Now I have to rush off. Hubbie is bugging me about going fishing and if I am ready to leave, lol. I have to kiss some butt because of the LV damage that I did, lmao!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a beautiful set up!! Daisy is one very, very lucky puppy!!! My only suggestion - since she is a puppy - is a piece of flooring (not carpet) under the pee pad area until potty training is complete and to save your carpet in the beginning. I am looking for a good thread on this. .but am having trouble finding it. Well - i just read a post above mine and there it is!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I think Daisy :wub: is the undisputed winner of "The Ultimate Extreme Super Spoiled Maltese of the Year" award for this year and
Bonnie and I look forward to many photos of her as she grows from a princess into a queen!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What about a car seat and/or harness for when she goes for rides with you? Do you travel? Don't forget a bag for her to travel in on the airplane with you, too!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What an adorable room for an adorable pup :wub: It's so easy to spoil them isn't it? Ha, I am preggers and you should see-I've already ordered the crib, changing table, I have a car seat, stroller, exersaucer, some diapers-LOL! I was the same way with Kosmo-LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Yukki @ Jul 20 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608565


> What about a car seat and/or harness for when she goes for rides with you? Do you travel? Don't forget a bag for her to travel in on the airplane with you, too!!![/B]


Yup got her a car seat harness. It it is the item that is leaning against the bottom of the temporary skinny wicker dresser.  

There will be a ton of pictures of Daisy once she is here. :wub: :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

She is so cute! And has a suite made for a Princess waiting for her at your home! I also cannot wait to see pictures of the little doll when you get her!

Congratulations! 

Cyndi


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 20 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608556


> I think Daisy :wub: is the undisputed winner of "The Ultimate Extreme Super Spoiled Maltese of the Year" award for this year and
> Bonnie and I look forward to many photos of her as she grows from a princess into a queen![/B]



I think that would be a good contest to have on this site :HistericalSmiley: 

mary anna herk and theena



ps don't forget to get a few tiny squeeker stuffies ( they come in teddy and frogg shapes) pups love them!

pss I was glad to read you are getting her an alphabet matt so she can learn her letters :rofl: I tried to read my Herk books when he was a pup, NOT interested!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (makettle29 @ Jul 20 2008, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608601


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 20 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608556





> I think Daisy :wub: is the undisputed winner of "The Ultimate Extreme Super Spoiled Maltese of the Year" award for this year and
> Bonnie and I look forward to many photos of her as she grows from a princess into a queen![/B]



I think that would be a good contest to have on this site :HistericalSmiley: 

mary anna herk and theena



ps don't forget to get a few tiny squeeker stuffies ( they come in teddy and frogg shapes) pups love them!

pss I was glad to read you are getting her an alphabet matt so she can learn her letters :rofl: I tried to read my Herk books when he was a pup, NOT interested!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO!!! If she starts barking her ABCs I will be the first to post the YouTube link here.  

I was looking at the little squeeker stuffies at PetSmart but didn't find any that I liked. Does anyone know where I can find cute ones?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 20 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608617


> QUOTE (makettle29 @ Jul 20 2008, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608601





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 20 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608556





> I think Daisy :wub: is the undisputed winner of "The Ultimate Extreme Super Spoiled Maltese of the Year" award for this year and
> Bonnie and I look forward to many photos of her as she grows from a princess into a queen![/B]



I think that would be a good contest to have on this site :HistericalSmiley: 

mary anna herk and theena



ps don't forget to get a few tiny squeeker stuffies ( they come in teddy and frogg shapes) pups love them!

pss I was glad to read you are getting her an alphabet matt so she can learn her letters :rofl: I tried to read my Herk books when he was a pup, NOT interested!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LMAO!!! If she starts barking her ABCs I will be the first to post the YouTube link here.  

I was looking at the little squeeker stuffies at PetSmart but didn't find any that I liked. Does anyone know where I can find cute ones?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I bought a little squeaky turtle from Angelynn's Tickled Pink site and Pebbles LOVED it. It's her favorite toy- not to mention it's really cute. She had the stuffing tore out of it the second day she had it, but she still insists on carrying it around anyways


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh...we know who is going to be running your household!!!! She has the sweetest mommie ever!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great job you have done!!! Daisy is already a Spoiled Maltese!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words. My little Daisy means a lot to me. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget the stinky Merrick's Flossies for chewing.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Well, I think you're the most prepared mom to be I've ever come across. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

A good place to purchase toys, etc., is West Paw Design. They don't have fancy or trendy things, but their products are non-toxic and made in USA. Nikki has several of their products and they are well-made and hold up to washing very well too.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions and the links.  Also thank you for the kind words.

I really can not wait till she is here. Ladies, be prepared there will be tons and tons of photos!!!! Don't say I didn't warn you, lol!!


----------

